# What low-pass frequence do you use?



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

I was just wondering what lowpass frequency most people are using. I'm using 80 Hz.


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

I used 80hz for a while. But than switched down to 63hz cause my midbass can play down to about 35hz fine.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

63hz @ 18db


----------



## Scott Dodge (Nov 6, 2006)

I use 80hz (not sure of the slope, probably ~18db or so), and my front stage is HP'd @ 50hz. I would use 63hz if I had it, but it only goes 50/80/120 on my setup.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

40Hz @ 12 or 24db-don't remember


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

40hz at 24db

IMO you really want to keep this as low as possible and really have the frontstage play as much as it can...no reason why an average 3way can't play into the 70-60hz range...a sub cannot articulate like a midbass driver...just my .02


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> 40hz at 24db
> 
> IMO you really want to keep this as low as possible and really have the frontstage play as much as it can...no reason why an average 3way can't play into the 70-60hz range...a sub cannot articulate like a midbass driver...just my .02


I wholeheartedly concur. I almost always shoot for something in the 40Hz-50Hz range, with as sharp a cutoff as possible. I hate the sound of midbass coming from a subwoofer.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I think it's 63Hz on my 9855. Before it was 60.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

60Hz @ 18dB. If my midbass improves after I deaden my doors, I'll be crossing even lower.


----------



## SBennett (Jul 12, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> 63hz @ 18db


x2


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

[email protected] 24db


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

63 @ 12db


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

I cross 63 @12 db with the 880prs and my amp's x-over takes over at 40 @18db.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

50hz @ 24dB/oct. The sub is up front though


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

I used to have my Lotus Mids LP at 50Hz @ 24dB slope and loved it. However, with the Rainbow Profi Kicks, I have to stick to 80Hz due to manufacturer's advice.

Tried lowering to 63Hz @ 24dB and it definitely sounded better. Dare not try any lower though


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

storm said:


> I used to have my Lotus Mids LP at 50Hz @ 24dB slope and loved it. However, with the Rainbow Profi Kicks, I have to stick to 80Hz due to manufacturer's advice.
> 
> Tried lowering to 63Hz @ 24dB and it definitely sounded better. Dare not try any lower though


Yea, my kicks dont sound good any lower than 80 Hz. Thats why I may move up to an 8" midbass. But they do sound great 80-200 Hz.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Megalo said:


> Yea, my kicks dont sound good any lower than 80 Hz. Thats why I may move up to an 8" midbass. But they do sound great 80-200 Hz.


if they are enclosed that's prolly why...and if they are not enclosed then chances are it's enclosure resonance etc...


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

55Hz @ 24dB I wish I could go lower but my amplifier doesn't cross any lower. I'll eventually get a different subwoofer amplifier.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> if they are enclosed that's prolly why...and if they are not enclosed then chances are it's enclosure resonance etc...


I don't undrestand. They are not enclosed. They create serious distortion under 80 Hz.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Megalo said:


> I don't undrestand. They are not enclosed. They create serious distortion under 80 Hz.


80hz isn't a reall tall order for any decent driver to reproduce...how are the kicks made? do they vent free air?...etc...


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh! Now I get what your asking. I mean Rainbow Profi *Kicks*. Misunderstanding.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Megalo said:


> I was just wondering what lowpass frequency most people are using. I'm using 80 Hz.


You know, for a few years now I've been LPing at 50-60 hz...up until last night even.

I tweaked the car with the help of the sage (I'll post this in another thread), and he recommended bumping the LP from 55 up to 80 hz. 

We did it, and we noticed improved transient response in the woofer and a little more impact. I believe the reason why is that less energy is focused on the 50 hz range which is probably a slow range for my woofer (JL 10W6v2)...and I guess by going to 80 it allows the woofer to not see as much excursion??

I'm not gonna say 80 hz is a blanket de facto frequency...these things vary on a lot of things, but 80 can work well under the right circumstances. Feel free to try it out if you feel transient response is an issue.

We also managed to get the bass up front even more, but I take it this is more an issue of his skill at level matching than random crossover points.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

My 12s are LP'd 36 dB/oct at 40Hz most of the time and 50Hz if I wanna add some extra 'thump' to my midbasses, which are a pair of 8" Oz 200H free-airs in the doors. The Oz play from 31.5 @ 24 dB/oct to 250Hz @ 12 dB/oct.

Up-front bass is exceptionally good on most good recordings.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Are you guys running 8" mids? I don't think I can cross my 6.5" mids over at 40-50 hz. I think I had them at 63hz with a 12 or 18db slope and they started popping on some songs. My girlfriend was like,"what is that noise from?". 

I was just seeing how low I could get them to play. They'll basically handle 63hz with a 24db slope or 80hz with a 6db or 12db slope. This is in sealed and pretty well deadened doors. 

Image Dynamics CX62

OK, so after re-reading the poll I noticed this is for your subs. You can imagine how dumb I feel now. Oh well. The subs I think I would cross them at 50hz with an 12-18db slope. This was for a 15" image dynamics OEM sub. In my old car. But now I'm gonna run 2 EDSQ10" subs and probably cross them at 63hz with a 12db slope. Maybe 18db.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> Are you guys running 8" mids? I don't think I can cross my 6.5" mids over at 40-50 hz. I think I had them at 63hz with a 12 or 18db slope and they started popping on some songs. My girlfriend was like,"what is that noise from?".
> 
> I was just seeing how low I could get them to play. They'll basically handle 63hz with a 24db slope or 80hz with a 6db or 12db slope. This is in sealed and pretty well deadened doors.
> 
> ...


What is your lowpass frequency ? [ was the title of the post ].
You have the idea though!
Cross your midbass or midrange as low as it will go comfortably.[ you find this out by turning it up and listening for signs of distress ].

Then try to blend the sub in, use all the tricks in the tuning tutorial, 0 - 180 phase , 6 dB , 12 dB , 18 dB , 24 dB , etc., on the slope, set x-over frequency, [ underlap , overlap whatever works ], then start EQing if you have that option.


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

Believe it or not, nothing right now. I haven't really begun the MLS tuning process, but my subwoofers (Alpine SWX-1243D) have such a hard natural roll-off above 50Hz or so, that they are barely audible at 70Hz. I am anxious to take some FR readings from them with an MLS test setup and find out what's going on with these. I knew they would be very bottom-heavy drivers, but I didn't realize they would have almost no output above 65Hz or so.

In comparison, my 12" IDMAX's would play flat to 200Hz and beyond.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

[email protected] or [email protected] depending on the mood


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

[email protected]

Midbass HP at [email protected]


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Whats a subwoofer?


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

[email protected]/oct


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

63Hz (lp) on a 24dB slope for the sub (10")
63Hz and 450Hz respectively (bandpassed) for the midbass.(Illusion Audio ND8's)
500Hz to 2.5kHz for the midrange
2.5kHz up for the highs

Vehicle is a 1991 Celica AllTrac hatch, same one in my sig 

Mario

*Edit: I know this was just asking for lowpass, but I figured I'd be thorough


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Different musical genres, call for different x-over points, ie.., Reggae highest x-over point,[ 125 Hz & down ], looking for full body massage  

mid x-over point,[ 80 Hz - 60 Hz ], Rock & Roll, Country, Pop, Easy Listening.

Classical or Organ music, low x-over point,[ 50 Hz - 40 Hz ].


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Hic said:


> Different musical genres, call for different x-over points, ie.., Reggae highest x-over point,[ 125 Hz & down ], looking for full body massage
> 
> mid x-over point,[ 80 Hz - 60 Hz ], Rock & Roll, Country, Pop, Easy Listening.
> 
> Classical or Organ music, low x-over point,[ 50 Hz - 40 Hz ].


your sub xover shouldn't change with any music...if it does, then something needs to be fixed upfront....


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> your sub xover shouldn't change with any music...if it does, then something needs to be fixed upfront....


True, what needs to be fixed up front is that I need a pair of 8" midbasses in each door. But that's not going to happen (yet) so when the front midbasses start running out of steam, I do occasionally bump up the Xover and let more of the 60-80Hz range come from the back.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

31hz @24db yeah I said it!


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

audioman42 said:


> 60Hz @ 18dB. If my midbass improves after I deaden my doors, I'll be crossing even lower.


Installed some deadener. 50Hz @ 24dB


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Whats a subwoofer?


Yeah, yeah....there always has to one in the crowd.   

I have my Mag at 63hz @ 24db


----------



## AcquaCow (Nov 7, 2007)

No sub: 40Hz
With sub: 60Hz if I'm not "bassing out", 80 if I plan to crank the volume up a bit.

The mid-range will play 60 just fine at high volumes, but I'm currently limited, as my door skin is too close to the woofer surrounds, so I can't push them hard.

I need to re-do my spacer and inset the woofer so that I won't have this issue anymore.

-- Dave


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

my sub is at 50hz/12db, and my front's are at 63hz/12db. i wish i could use steeper slopes but my head unit only has up to 18db for the sub and up to 12db for the fronts/rears. my sub is a Treo SSi ten ported at 35hz, and my fronts are PG RSD65CS's.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

The crossover point wholely depends on the midwoofer and subwoofer used and their frequency response and output capabilities as well as the intended goals of the system. If you're looking for a "right" crossover point, there isn't a universal ones. But there is a range you should be in for your own system. It may be 60Hz but it may also be 100Hz, depending on the hardware you are running and your system goals.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I generally run mine at 40 or 50Hz, 36dB/oct.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i think the lowest you can cross everything the better. if you can safely cross the front mids really low it'll move the stage up front. the bass won't sound like it's coming from behind you.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

tcguy85 said:


> i think the lowest you can cross everything the better. if you can safely cross the front mids really low it'll move the stage up front. the bass won't sound like it's coming from behind you.


Exactly... I don't know about other folks, but bass in my car certainly isn't omni-directional.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i like mine crossed looooowww. especially for rock.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

63Hz 8th (48db/oc) order with TA.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

50Hz is still too high


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Depends how loud you listen. Your midbasses are unlikely to keep up if you cross them too low, and so your sub is going to have to extend higher to make up for it. I wouldn't dare crossing mine as low as 50Hz, but I like to listen fairly loud sometimes.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

if i get in the mood for some loud rap i up the crossovers a tad, but other than that i keep them low. i wouldn't dare put 150 watts of crazy 65 hz rap through front comps.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Depends how loud you listen. Your midbasses are unlikely to keep up if you cross them too low, and so your sub is going to have to extend higher to make up for it. I wouldn't dare crossing mine as low as 50Hz, but I like to listen fairly loud sometimes.


Another thing to consider for those who prefer to cross uber low. There just is not much information down there, by crossing low and using the slope of the LPF and cranking the gain you are effectively doing one of 2 things. Boosting the LF content to your taste or...... Making up for an enclosure that rolls off too early... like a small sealed enclosure.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

IIRC mines 63hz @ 30db/oct.

I haven't messed with it in a while, but as far as my ears could tell there isn't much of an audible difference between 12, 18, 24, 30, or 36 slopes, but I haven't had enough time to sit down and play with that.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

31.5 @ 24 dB slope for me.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

psycle_1 said:


> 31.5 @ 24 dB slope for me.


Dear God


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

psycle_1 said:


> 31.5 @ 24 dB slope for me.


That's about where my highpass is.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

psycle_1 said:


> 31.5 @ 24 dB slope for me.


crazy..... what music has bass below 31.5hz to begin with? why even have a sub? i kinda feel like my sub isn't gettin much crossed at 50hz/12db.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

You guys are weird to cross so low. I know most people don't even have sub/enclosures that operate that low. Many people are already rolling off a bit at 30-40Hz with only cabin gain and EQing to save them.

I don't know about you guys, but I like to have my midwoofers play above whisper. Even my Adire Extremis is only capable of outputing 100dB down to 60Hz, again with only cabin gain to save the day, if ya got it. Most of you don't have 12mm Xmax to work with, so I'm speakless if you think your midwoofers are wholely capable of such feats.


----------



## exmaxima1 (May 31, 2007)

mvw2 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I like to have my midwoofers play above whisper.



Agreed. One poster said his mids are good to 37 hz! Do the math: is that like 80 dB maximum output? !

Matthew


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

I can cross my sub that low because I'm currently using JL 8IB4's in the doors running from 20-140 Hz. The sub is mainly for the "feel" factor. I could technically run without the sub and get away with it.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

psycle_1 said:


> I can cross my sub that low because I'm currently using JL 8IB4's in the doors running from 20-140 Hz. The sub is mainly for the "feel" factor. I could technically run without the sub and get away with it.


I'd have those things fried in about 10 minutes. 

Anyone wanna see my blown up XLS 8's? I ran them highpassed at 65Hz or so and toasted the f'ers.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

psycle_1 said:


> I can cross my sub that low because I'm currently using JL 8IB4's in the doors running from 20-140 Hz. The sub is mainly for the "feel" factor. I could technically run without the sub and get away with it.


Have you tried high passing your mids a little higher and then let your sub play more frequencies?


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hic said:


> Have you tried high passing your mids a little higher and then let your sub play more frequencies?


I have no reason to let the sub play more frequencies. This is the setup that I have found works best in my car. Here's a quick rundown:

12W6v2: 20-31.5 @ 24 dB
8IB4's: 20-140 @ 24 dB 
L3's: 140-6.3K @ 24 dB
L1's: 6.3K-20K @ 24 dB


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Anyone wanna see my blown up XLS 8's?


Yes


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I have my OZ Me12.2 crossed over at 70 Hz @24db/octave and my door mids crossed over at 74 Hz @12db/octave. The center channel is crossed over at about 90Hz @ 12db/octave.

I can't believe how low some of you guys are running your subs!!! I like my sub to play the lower notes of the bass quitar.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

im using 50 @ 18db (iirc)


and i have trunk car too. my stage blends very well. Just few nights ago i played with t.a some more and man OMG, depth out the wazzoos. stage height centered and well spread. im beyond satisfied. almost to the point i want to stop improving.


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> im using 50 @ 18db (iirc)
> 
> 
> and i have trunk car too. my stage blends very well. Just few nights ago i played with t.a some more and man OMG, depth out the wazzoos. stage height centered and well spread. im beyond satisfied. almost to the point i want to stop improving.


You're right around the corner from me, too. I'd love to hear a system that has been described as having no need for improvement.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> You're right around the corner from me, too. I'd love to hear a system that has been described as having no need for improvement.


whenever youd like  where do you live? DFW is pretty broad  

pm me if need be. just an fyi its my opinion that im satisfied with my sound, but i still love to give you a demo


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> whenever youd like  where do you live? DFW is pretty broad
> 
> pm me if need be. just an fyi its my opinion that im satisfied with my sound, but i still love to give you a demo


I'll actually take you up on that more than likely. I'm kind of new to the SQ thing and have an upcoming install I'd love to have a reference for. I'm in pretty far West Plano. About 3 or so miles west of Tollway on Parker if you know where that's at.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> I'll actually take you up on that more than likely. I'm kind of new to the SQ thing and have an upcoming install I'd love to have a reference for. I'm in pretty far West Plano. About 3 or so miles west of Tollway on Parker if you know where that's at.


ok i know where thats at.  just let me know whenever you want to hear it. i am busy these next 3 nights though. so it will have to wait.


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> ok i know where thats at.  just let me know whenever you want to hear it. i am busy these next 3 nights though. so it will have to wait.



Thanks for the offer man, that's generous. /threadjack

-Cody


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

The more and more i fiddle with my settings the more i'm leaning to either a 45hz 12db or 50hz 24db.

Extremis dip low naturally, along with cabin gain i can easily get into the 40's in my door, strong into the 50hz region. to flatten just the midbass i have a .5Q centered at 63hz -3db.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

50Hz @ 36dB/oct


Am I weird??? Is that steep? Sounds the best to me....

I listen loud too. Dyn MW160s getting 200 watts are laughing at their 50Hz HP....


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

63/65 Hz (whatever it is on an Eclipse 8454) is what I use 99% of the time. If I want to get stupid and make it hit a little harder I'll switch it up to 80 Hz, but that's ultra-rare. I think I've done that all of 5 times.


----------



## rattan (May 2, 2009)

63hz @ 18dB


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

100hz @ 12dB, I'm a madman! :surprised:


----------



## rattan (May 2, 2009)

shadowfactory said:


> 100hz @ 12dB, I'm a madman! :surprised:


100hz ?


----------



## Hiace200 (Apr 26, 2009)

tcguy85 said:


> crazy..... what music has bass below 31.5hz to begin with? why even have a sub? i kinda feel like my sub isn't gettin much crossed at 50hz/12db.


Agree. I want to know what musical instrument can play below 31.5hz.


----------



## rattan (May 2, 2009)

i think playing down to 31.5hz will only cause more vibration that will contribute to other unintended freq, lolz


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hiace200 said:


> Agree. I want to know what musical instrument can play below 31.5hz.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

rattan said:


> 100hz ?


Yeah that's right, what are you gonna do about it?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

shadowfactory said:


> 100hz @ 12dB, I'm a madman! :surprised:


I'm at 100 but a bit steeper.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

chad said:


> I'm at 100 but a bit steeper.


Yeah I've actually been thinking about steepening it up too, just to see what happens. I doubt I'll be able to notice much difference, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

My car excites a bit at 125-150 so steeper was better in that aspect, after some treatment I may back it off a bit on the slope. I just like the kick and the less stress on the mid/bass. it's got a nice "live rig kick" that I'm used to.

AKA "A kick drum that will drive nails"

Absolutely NO localization issues that are not simply tactile coming from the seat, which would exist just as much if not more with a MUCH lower LPF.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

chad said:


> I just like the kick and the less stress on the mid/bass. it's got a nice "live rig kick" that I'm used to.
> 
> AKA "A kick drum that will drive nails"


HELL. YES.

When I put on some RATM or some RHCP the kick drum blows my mind, and the DIYMA is so transparent there is no localization going on here either. 

Live kick drum sound is my favorite part of any concert, the kind that makes your pant legs flap.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

LOL, I've been on a RATM kick all week 

Concert sound is what I did for a living for a LONG time, I retired for a more "family friendly" career, but still make it out live when I want to.


----------



## audiguy (Jul 30, 2007)

35hz 36db/octave


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I find by using my sub time alignment it sounds great crossed at 80hz. at 12db slope


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

audiguy said:


> 35hz 36db/octave


LOL

Why even have a sub at that point? Seriously?


----------



## adaycj (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: What low-pass frequency do you use?*

I think (hope) some folks here are confusing the LPF and the HPF. If not there is too much money being wasted on a 10 or 20 Hz window. 

Maybe many posters in this thread are driving around listening to organ music.


----------



## crf450r4u2nv (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: What low-pass frequency do you use?*

Maybe many posters in this thread are driving around listening to organ music.[/QUOTE]

lp 50hz 12-18 db ,tuned to 28hz.

why you have never driven around listening to organ music ?
you don't know what your missing.


----------



## vageta (Oct 11, 2006)

I currently have my woofer crossed at 125hz and it sounds great. My ID OEM mids seem fine down at 63hz but instead of pushing them to their limits I like to let the woofer handle some of it. It's a DIYMA 12 so even at 125hz it blends perfectly with the fronts and if anything improves my soundstage. Bringing it up that high brought warmth to the music and even raised my SS a bit. I probably don't need to do it that high but it allows me to blend my mids and sub. I may tweak it to cross at 63hz with a shallower slope but I'm pretty happy at 125.

I agree with some of the others, why even have a sub if you're crossing it at 30ish hz? Not much music truly plays that low so you're sub isn't doing much. Try crossing it higher with a shallow slope or crossing it up even higher with a steep slope. If you have a good sub it should blend with your frontstage without too much effort. If it's boomy and thumpy that's an install issue I'd think.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm currently at 125Hz @12dB/octave in series with 200 Hz @24dB/octave on the subs. The fronts are HP'd @ 100 Hz @12dB/octave. This combination provides the best tradeoff between imaging and SPL.

I'm not surprised that some choose a much lower x-over for their subs. I'm going to guess that in some cases that's more a result of a crappy box and poor vibration control and damping than anything else. 

If the box's panels are vibrating noticeably when the sub is playing (put your ear up next to the panel -if you feel like you're getting slapped in the head when the bass hits, then it's vibrating too much), then you've got a crappy box that's going to sound like arse if you try to play bass up to midbass frequencies through it. 

With a well-built enclosure, the only thing that should be moving is the driver's cone and the air through the port, not the panels of the enclosure. 

The box should also be rigidly fastened to the car, with enough bracing and damping material between the car and the box to ensure that any vibration is cut down even further.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Brian Steele said:


> I'm not surprised that some choose a much lower x-over for their subs. I'm going to guess that in some cases that's more a result of a crappy box and poor vibration control and damping than anything else.


I tend to think it's another thing, and I may have said it earlier in this thread but most certainly have said it in this forum. 

When you put a subwoofer in a not much biger than the basket itself it's going to have a remarkably ****ty frequency response on the bottom end. Therefore by crossing uber low and applying a ton of gain (power) you have made a rather crude assisted subwoofer system, like a bag-end, etc.

Think outside the box (no pun intended,) in THEORY what's the difference between crossing low and adding gain than crossing high and adding gain where the enclosure falls off? 

Yes I know, crude, not well thought out but in essence that's what many have done and are doing to increase the bandwidth of a subwoofer enclosed in a birdhouse.

Chad


----------



## tbonez3858 (Jun 17, 2008)

psycle_1 said:


> I have no reason to let the sub play more frequencies. This is the setup that I have found works best in my car. Here's a quick rundown:
> 
> 12W6v2: 20-31.5 @ 24 dB
> 8IB4's: 20-140 @ 24 dB
> ...



You threw the manual out when crossing your L1s didnt you? Isnt the recommended spec on that tweet 4k?


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

100hz 18db/octave


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

tbonez3858 said:


> You threw the manual out when crossing your L1s didnt you? Isnt the recommended spec on that tweet 4k?


5K +

I cross at 50hz 24dB up to 315hz @ 30dB L6s
315hz to 3.15 & 4k (different L/R) @ 24dB
5k & 6.3K up on R1s

I agree that most midbass sound pants crossing at 50hz but I have good reason to believe that that is down to installation, having heard a variety of installs with various midbass speakers actually playing midbass ie 40-50hz and up.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

chad said:


> I tend to think it's another thing, and I may have said it earlier in this thread but most certainly have said it in this forum.
> 
> When you put a subwoofer in a not much biger than the basket itself it's going to have a remarkably ****ty frequency response on the bottom end. Therefore by crossing uber low and applying a ton of gain (power) you have made a rather crude assisted subwoofer system, like a bag-end, etc.
> 
> ...


You've got a point. You can "compensate" for going with a too-small box by lowering the x-over point and increasing the gain - the car's transfer function does the rest. The disadvantage of course is the loss in efficiency - which can be quite significant.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Transfer function or not, it has been proven time and time again that a good sized box works. You can always cut the gain or low-end and prosper form a bit of "headroom" by not hammering the amplifier.

You can't have your cake and eat it too


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Transfer function or not, it has been proven time and time again that a good sized box works. You can always cut the gain or low-end and prosper form a bit of "headroom" by not hammering the amplifier.

You can't have your cake and eat it too


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm having the best luck so far using cascaded crossovers to shape the response how I like it. Right now I'm using a 40/12db on my processor and a 80/12db on the amp.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jesus.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

chad said:


> jesus.


Not even he can save me from localization. I need the crossovers.

Seriously though, I should mention that I set these post-Imprint. The H650 essentially "removes" my transfer function and makes my sub response flat from 20-400 hz or so.

If anything, the response using my crossover setup ends up being similar to the normal, pre-Imprint response of my sub.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dbiegel said:


> Not even he can save me from localization. I need the crossovers.


**** a bunch of imprint. I wasn saved 21 years ago when I discovered that a high sub crossover point does not impede localization....... When you build the right sub.

More tomorrow, I have to get **** done and go to bed.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

I got nothing.\

But I do want to go 4 way

DC to 40hz is good for me, if I want to play I can turn it up.

Low E on a electric ax 6 stringer thinger is like 82hz.

On a bass guitar the E is about 41hz.

5 string bass B of course is lower still.

That make your pant legs move thing from a kick drum is more of a impact low frequency impulse.

So for me the lower the sub the better, but the ***** is trying to make that front stage work to 40hz.

Why, for me I can localize **** down to 60hz fairly easy:ears:.

Now go to your mother, you got a boogie hanging from your nose.:rimshot:


----------



## tbonez3858 (Jun 17, 2008)

chad said:


> **** a bunch of imprint. I wasn saved 21 years ago when I discovered that a high sub crossover point does not impede localization....... When you build the right sub.
> 
> More tomorrow, I have to get **** done and go to bed.



Ok..now you have sparked my interest..When you say "high crossover point" I am assuming you mean the LPF. If thats the case there is a major problem of localization when I cross lower than 63hz. It feels the music "seperates" and I can clearly tell the sub is in the back when I cross at 50hz..The higher I go the more connected the sub seems to the system..I typically cross around 70hz for that reason...Did I miss understand what you were meaning?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I think you mis-understood, Yes, I AM saying that I feel a sub becomes "disconnected" when used as a tactile device. and integrates better when used and properly blended to the mid-bass at a higher crossover frequency. This not only allows the sub to play in a wider pass-band but by crossing the mid-bass high enough you reduce the likely hood of distortion, power compression, and non-linearity int he mid-bass section effectively allowing them to do their job much better.

In other words, we are on the same page! WOOT!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

auto dupe


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Great info.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Chad great info.


----------



## turbinez (May 7, 2009)

does anyone know how low i can set my MID-LOW Filter and MID-HIGH Filter for my Boston Acoustic Pro Series 6.5 components? The are old but sound great still. I want to know how low i can HP my Tweeters. I currently have it HP'd at 3.2k. Since Boston Acoustic doesn't give out their specs for the tweeter I don't wanna risk by HP'n them too low.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Glad to see the high LP point squad finally speaking up. 

100Hz 12db/oct here (twin DIYMA R12's) and my midbass (Dayton RS225's in sealed pods) are HP'd at 80Hz 12db/oct. I've gone up to 125Hz 12db/oct with my LP as well and like that too. I have to completely re-tune once my new gear arrives so I'll report back after that. But I can say with 100% certainty that my sub LP won't drop below 100Hz.

And Diru, IIRC the fundamental of the low B on a 5 string bass is 32Hz.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

125hz, 2nd order. Two IDQ 10s sealed in about 1.2 cubes. Front stage is twin Dayton RS100s per side in a 1.5 way crossed 125hz 18db/octave. Phase on the subs is reversed. About 6milliseconds on the sub...

Flame away, it blends very well except at very high volume because of some vibrations that I still need to seek and destroy. Trunk car too


----------



## bLG (May 1, 2009)

if you can make 50 or 60 Hz blend (with 24 dB/oct LP) that's my preference.


----------



## Boomin Audio (May 18, 2009)

interesting


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Fast1one said:


> 125hz, 2nd order. Two IDQ 10s sealed in about 1.2 cubes. Front stage is twin Dayton RS100s per side in a 1.5 way crossed 125hz 18db/octave. Phase on the subs is reversed. About 6milliseconds on the sub...
> 
> Flame away, it blends very well except at very high volume because of some vibrations that I still need to seek and destroy. Trunk car too


That actually sounds like a really cool setup. I'd love to hear it sometime.

Zach


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> That actually sounds like a really cool setup. I'd love to hear it sometime.
> 
> Zach


Its going to be updated soon, stay tuned, ill start a thread when I finish....


----------



## mad89 (May 25, 2009)

63hz @ 24db slope.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


>


Interactive Frequency Chart - Independent Recording Network

Just a guess .... Tuba, Contrabassoon, bass , harp , organ ^^^^^


----------



## enerlevel (Jun 6, 2009)

[email protected] 12db. 

is it true tht the bigger the sub , the less lpf we should set?


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Some will say no, but when I was running 12"s they sounded bad crossed over higher than 65 Hz. Now I run a 10" and it sounds great up to 80 Hz.
But I have little experience listening to many different subs.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Megalo said:


> Some will say no, but when I was running 12"s they sounded bad crossed over higher than 65 Hz. Now I run a 10" and it sounds great up to 80 Hz.
> But I have little experience listening to many different subs.


Dependant on many variables. Subwoofer type, brand, specifications, box alignment, placement, etc etc. I wouldn't jump to conclusions on sub size alone because of the fore-mentioned variables.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

31hz @ 24db  lots of cabin gain is my friend.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Fast1one said:


> Dependant on many variables. Subwoofer type, brand, specifications, box alignment, placement, etc etc. I wouldn't jump to conclusions on sub size alone because of the fore-mentioned variables.


Yep, I run a 15 up to about 80Hz or so and it's great.

Subs themselves, even big ones, generally do well with even higher frequencies. The problems come mostly from the box and the car.


----------



## Calum (Aug 13, 2008)

I've got an IDQ 12 v3 in a .65 box, stuffed with 1 lb of pillow stuffing in the trunk of an 08 Impreza sedan. With some old Boston Pro 6.5's.

I'm running my low pass 100 hz @ 12 db/octave and the high pass for the mids is at 125 hz @ 6 db/octave.

I was having a strange issue with the sub's blending. At lower volumes the sub was too load vs. the front stage. At higher volumes it wasn't load enough and the subs imaging was effect at the same time. When the volume was low the bass seemed to be in front but at higher volume levels the bass moved to the back. 

After recently replacing my battery with an Odyssey (Die Hard Platinum) I was able to lower the sub volume as it was staying level with the front stage as the volume came up. Then I delayed the entire front stage one notch. 

Viola! The blending of the sub is as close to perfect as I ever thought possible. I've been going through my music trying to find a song that will allow me to even pick out which notes are mainly being produced by the sub, even the lower bass guitar notes in Korn's music appears to be coming from the front.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> 31hz @ 24db  lots of cabin gain is my friend.


Yeah, but you're a freak of nature Jim.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Experimented with 40Hz - 100Hz, settled for 55Hz. Sealed enclosure with 2 Esotar 1200s, going IB soon.


----------



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

63Hz at 24db 
Focal 165kbe


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Right now the midbasses are HP @50Hz @18db/octave, the subwoofer is LP @50Hz @24db/octave, then the HU applies it's own additional LP filter @90Hz @12db/oct beyond that. I am tuning the sub further by using the parametric EQ band on the amp to put 45Hz @ -4db to try and offset any dramatic acoustic bloat @ around 40Hz - 50Hz and lower. This actually left some breathing room on the sub amp to produce the "quake bass" under 35Hz that is on some tracks. 

I keep mulling over whether I should keep it this way (which I think is more "accurate") or if I should put more bump in the trunk by pushing more of the bass to the subwoofer (which makes the bass much louder). I have a hard time deciding and I've tried tuning it both ways and each have their positives and negatives.


----------



## da Vinci (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm running two 15" at 55Hz @24db/octave


----------



## jwv3 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was thinking this information might be more useful if everyone included their vehicle type and sub location. For example, I have a pickup with a 12" sub in the center console, physically forward of my ears. I have it crossed at 120Hz, 12dB/octave.


----------



## ca$h (Jun 18, 2009)

100hz at 12db for now


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

I cant believe people are still bumping this thread.






*BUMP*


----------



## djknowledge (Feb 12, 2009)

im starting to use 100hz and down. dont subs start to overheat when playing higher frequencies since the coils and sub itself arent built to handle it? cause i did one time and it sounded horrible above 100hz.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm at 60hz 18db/octave for both midbass and subs, it seems to work just fine 

edit: vehicle = Ford Mustang convertible, sub location = right behind driver's seat - 12" stereo integrity magnum

soon to be 15" rebuilt FI BTL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

djknowledge said:


> im starting to use 100hz and down. dont subs start to overheat when playing higher frequencies since the coils and sub itself arent built to handle it? cause i did one time and it sounded horrible above 100hz.


Every speaker has its limits on how low and high it can play. Playing higher frequencies WILL NOT damage a speaker. It just sounds like crap because a big heavy cone simply isn't able to go past a certain point but that doesn't mean damage is being done.


----------



## numbskull (Jul 4, 2008)

Megalo said:


> I cant believe people are still bumping this thread.


....


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

djknowledge said:


> im starting to use 100hz and down. dont subs start to overheat when playing higher frequencies since the coils and sub itself arent built to handle it? cause i did one time and it sounded horrible above 100hz.


It might sound horrible. But high frequencies won't make subs overheat.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

LP 70hz @ 18db ...HP 100hz @ 18db.

>^..^<


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

No subs right now so I'm running ID OEMs without and hp filter. Normally I do 63 @ 24db for my mids and subs.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Another old thread. What the heck, I'm already here: Right now, 100 @ 12, since the sub is in the center console, it seems to blend better using a higher freq like that.


----------



## ogg (Oct 13, 2007)

80hz at 12db right now but I'm always experimenting. 10" Sealed downfire box under the back seat, driver's side of my Silverado ext cab.


----------



## iamgunner (Aug 20, 2009)

No subs


----------



## pierre p (Aug 22, 2009)

If you have small car you will lose a lot of db's at low frequencies. The low frequencies won't fit inside the cabinet and so your driver has to work harder to reproduce lower frequencies. So maybe it is wise to see what frequency will fit your car. A half wave length of a certain frequency will theoretically be the bottom limit.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

pierre p said:


> If you have small car you will lose a lot of db's at low frequencies. The low frequencies won't fit inside the cabinet and so your driver has to work harder to reproduce lower frequencies. So maybe it is wise to see what frequency will fit your car. A half wave length of a certain frequency will theoretically be the bottom limit.


Ahhh, so this is why my headphones don't play anything below 10,000Hz.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

pierre p said:


> If you have small car you will lose a lot of db's at low frequencies. The low frequencies won't fit inside the cabinet and so your driver has to work harder to reproduce lower frequencies. So maybe it is wise to see what frequency will fit your car. A half wave length of a certain frequency will theoretically be the bottom limit.


BAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA! 

Sorry, thats just straight up WRONG. Do some more research.


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

Usually between 55 and 65hz


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

pierre p said:


> If you have small car you will lose a lot of db's at low frequencies. The low frequencies won't fit inside the cabinet and so your driver has to work harder to reproduce lower frequencies. So maybe it is wise to see what frequency will fit your car. A half wave length of a certain frequency will theoretically be the bottom limit.



This is definitely a candidate for the "Car Audio Myths" thread.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

pierre p said:


> If you have small car you will lose a lot of db's at low frequencies. The low frequencies won't fit inside the cabinet and so your driver has to work harder to reproduce lower frequencies. So maybe it is wise to see what frequency will fit your car. A half wave length of a certain frequency will theoretically be the bottom limit.


At least this is your first post. If you had been here for a while and still thought that complete nonsense was true, you'd get reamed for sure.

Maybe you should still be reamed because it's an awful first post.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

Im using 80 hertz @ 12 from the deck, combined with 60 @ 12 on the amp. Working decently with my current setup. 
This is in a capice wagon, psuedo walled, sealed behing the rear seats. Two 18"s firing towards the windshield
Im wating to redo my sub enclosure after my front stage is finally sorted, and try a horn or t-line with a single 18"


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

89grand said:


> At least this is your first post. If you had been here for a while and still thought that complete nonsense was true, you'd get reamed for sure.
> 
> Maybe you should still be reamed because it's an awful first post.


Harsh.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

nsaspook said:


> Harsh.


It's tough love.


----------



## fmarlon (Aug 23, 2009)

Various settings to be honest, but I just joined some forums and am learning a lot about subwoofers, amps and specifications and such. I had the Hz all the way up but during my research in the last couple of weeks I see that my subs should be set between 49Hz-150Hz @ 90.5 Db sesitivity and the amp settings go from LPF 30Hz-250Hz It does't say how many Db/Octave, I'm guessing 6Db/Octave. So, now with this new forum and info (thanks all) I will have an educated idea on how to make proper adjustments. Looks like I will try 50Hz and go from there. Thanks, any and all help and advice will be of value.


----------



## fmarlon (Aug 23, 2009)

BENNY, YOUR POST IS REALLY FUNNY,,,HAHAHAHHAHAH LMAO


----------



## 7il (Jun 28, 2007)

63hz!


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

my LP is unadjustable @ 80 hz. Wish I could use something higher because my $80 cadence comps (txc-6k) are not sealed and I'm a worrywart about blowing audio equip.


----------



## boosted1023 (Aug 10, 2009)

I use 50 hz on my polks. and my re se12 is crossed at a little higher


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

125 Hz, second order. 5ft ported to 42Hz. Still testing though..


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

46 1/2 Hertz...it is the best hertz


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

sqjunkie said:


> I am assuming the guys crossing their components at 50 hertz aren't listening to them at high volumes?


I have my mids running with no hp at all...and I crank them pretty loud.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

sqjunkie said:


> I am assuming the guys crossing their components at 50 hertz aren't listening to them at high volumes?


That is an incorrect assumption. An SQ setup @1200 underrated watts for subs alone; windshield buckles


----------



## ginster6 (Aug 19, 2009)

i run my sub at [email protected] and my stock benz speakers at [email protected]


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

IDQ 12 V2 @ 0.7 alignment (according to WINISD Pro) is blending in well for me at 100 Hz/-18.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I think you guys scared *pierre p* away. 

I'm with Don...what's a subwoofer?

I'm actually without right now, but I'm running 2 Dyn MW170 in each door as lowwwww as they'll go. Anyone want to donate a wooooofer  I'll take an Ultimo 12 off somebody's hands if it's cluttering up your closet!


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

sqjunkie said:


> I am assuming the guys crossing their components at 50 hertz aren't listening to them at high volumes?


I guess it's all relative to what you call "high volume".

I have my ID x69's @ 50hz/24db and my AE IB15's @ 40hz/24db

Every so often I get the idea to experiment with higher xover points but I always come back to these.


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

sqjunkie said:


> I am assuming the guys crossing their components at 50 hertz aren't listening to them at high volumes?


Most if not all those people are running 2 8's, which isn't bad @ 50hz.


Anyhow, I LP @ ~ 80-90 hertz. I'll try lower when my PRS's are in w/ deadener.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

40hz @ 24db


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

how does a double xover at the hu AND amp work? 

doesnt that yield a different xover point/slope?


----------



## jb672782 (Nov 19, 2009)

60hz


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

This thread is useless without also knowing 2 way or 3 way, what size midbass, what size sub. 

Who started this dumb thread anyways? 

I'm still using 80Hz.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

RE SE 12 sealed at 63hz/24db slope, daytone rs225's 63hz/24db slope - 200hz/24db slope and I have a set of mb quart pce213's coming in that i'll be running in coaxial form in my kicks. 63hz seems to be the best xover point in my vehicle for sealed and ported.


----------



## RMF419 (Feb 13, 2008)

90Hz lp sub
90Hz and 500Hz midbass
500Hz to 6000kHz midrange
6000Hz up for the highs


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

89grand said:


> Maybe you should still be reamed because it's an awful first post.


My first post was much worse, and not getting much better... 

I was running 80Hz in my last truck - when I had a system in it. Coming soon? Keep discovering that I need more and more stuff.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

JL Stealthbox w/ 10W3v3 crossed at 75 hz - 24db. I will probably end up somewhere between 65 - 80 hz depending on when I get happy with where I have my fronts crossed.


----------



## Quickshift (Feb 28, 2009)

63Hz in the car - JL 12W3 D2 sealed.

About 50Hz at home - 2 x Peerless XXLS10s per side in 70l enclosures tuned to 18Hz (prototypes). The woofers are 2 x Seas RN4X/P per side which go low enough with a little EQ not to need reinforcement above 50Hz. 

I find using anything less than about 70Hz allows voice through subs which I don't like to happen.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

On my next setup I'm looking at...

12" Eclipse SW8200 sub - ~55hz 12db
8" Morel MW-267 mid - 63hz 18db to either 1.6khz 12db or 2khz 18db
Vifa XT25 large flange tweet - either 1.6khz 18db or 2khz 12db



Right now I'm running 2.5khz for both mid-tweet with 18db slopes. Running original ID OEM's and TangBand 1166 tweeters...no sub right now.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

53Hz @ 12dB slope..... WERD


----------



## old_skool_noma (Jan 15, 2009)

80hz, 24 db/8va slope midbasses are high passed at 100 with a 24 db/8va slope


----------



## bucky340 (Sep 20, 2009)

70hz @24dB Low pass, High pass switching between [email protected] and [email protected] are the options my head unit allows that sound right to me--can't decide! Definitely no lower than 80hz if I'm listening to young folks music w/too much bass and an overall too high program level.

But having the sub at anything over 70hz just makes the lows start crawling into the back seat.


----------



## old_skool_noma (Jan 15, 2009)

after looking through this i tried 70hz at 24db/8va and highs at 90hz 18db/8va i think the subs sound quite a bit cleaner and im still not sending my midbasss to over excursion and imo the midbasses blend to the subs much smoother


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been playing around with 125hz, which sounds pretty nice, and bass appears to be coming from up front. The sub definitely overpowers the fronts at that range without any upper sub-end eq.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2009)

Varies on the type of music I'm listening to from around 80hz to as low as 50hz, and a little bit on what kind of mood I'm in.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

saMxp said:


> I wholeheartedly concur. I almost always shoot for something in the 40Hz-50Hz range, with as sharp a cutoff as possible. I hate the sound of midbass coming from a subwoofer.


I agree


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

cleansoundz said:


> I agree


That's fine...only if your mids are capable enough. If your mids have an fs of 40hz, then 80hz would be a good place to start and you can probably go down a little from there. 

In other words, with a 40hz crossover point, you better have a real ****ing stout midbass speaker if you expect it to play from 40hz and up with authority.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

If you know what you are doing you won't even know what the sound of "midbass coming out of your subwoofer" sounds like


----------



## cmayo117 (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think those who are crossing their subs over under 40 Hz have really thought about what that's doing. If you have really good 8 inch or larger midbass drivers, then that's different. But if you don't, you're just rolling of you're sub early and making a big dip in response. 

Ive got mine at 100Hz with 24db/octave slope. Sounds pretty good, but I'm still working on it. Also, I have tried it much lower, and it sounds bad and completely lacks midbass.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

Normally, when I do run a sub, I have it set to 63hz with a 24db slope(the lowest I can set it at)...even setting it at 80hz is just too high for my tastes. Once I get my 8's in the doors I'll be shooting for somewhere around 50hz for the sub via amp crossover, and keep the 24db at 63hz via the HU to help really cut off anything higher than 63hz. I don't see how some of you guys are using 80 and 100hz crossover points for your subs. 80hz is midbass IMO, which should definitely not be coming(loudly) from your subs.


----------



## cmayo117 (Aug 14, 2009)

RyanM923 said:


> Normally, when I do run a sub, I have it set to 63hz with a 24db slope(the lowest I can set it at)...even setting it at 80hz is just too high for my tastes. Once I get my 8's in the doors I'll be shooting for somewhere around 50hz for the sub via amp crossover, and keep the 24db at 63hz via the HU to help really cut off anything higher than 63hz. I don't see how some of you guys are using 80 and 100hz crossover points for your subs. 80hz is midbass IMO, which should definitely not be coming(loudly) from your subs.


Why shouldn't it? I'm really not sure how you can tell a difference between 80Hz coming from a good sub and 80Hz coming from midbass speakers. A sub can play that range of frequencies much louder and with much more headroom. Of course, that does not apply if you are using something like a bandpass setup that cannot handle higher frequency bass as well.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

cmayo117 said:


> Why shouldn't it? I'm really not sure how you can tell a difference between 80Hz coming from a good sub and 80Hz coming from midbass speakers. A sub can play that range of frequencies much louder and with much more headroom. Of course, that does not apply if you are using something like a bandpass setup that cannot handle higher frequency bass as well.


I'm speaking more in the sense of localization and drawing the stage back. The sub being able to cleanly play it is not an issue, really.


----------



## cmayo117 (Aug 14, 2009)

RyanM923 said:


> I'm speaking more in the sense of localization and drawing the stage back. The sub being able to cleanly play it is not an issue, really.


Sorry, I miss-understood what you were saying then. IMO avoiding pulling the stage to the back is more about blending the subs with the midbass speakers than just completely keeping the subs of the midbass range.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

RyanM923 said:


> I'm speaking more in the sense of localization and drawing the stage back. The sub being able to cleanly play it is not an issue, really.


It really depends on the vehicle and how well you can integrate it.. This also enters the factors of time available to tune in solitude and voodoo unfortunately


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

I have DLS Scandinavia midbass crossed at 50Hz, 24oct.


----------



## freshbee (Dec 8, 2009)

[email protected] pass
[email protected] pass


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

[email protected] at [email protected]


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> 40hz at 24db
> 
> IMO you really want to keep this as low as possible and really have the frontstage play as much as it can...no reason why an average 3way can't play into the 70-60hz range...a sub cannot articulate like a midbass driver...just my .02


X2...and there you have it! 

Although...


> a sub cannot articulate like a midbass driver...just my .02


 Up to about 120hz @ 18db, my old BA Pro 10.4's _could/did!!!_


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

This is the most difficult aspect of car audio for me to get a hold on.

Many of the sq competition vets whose advice I relish advocate low crossover points for sub/midbass.

Some of the old school gurus, and those with a pro-sound/sound engineering background seem to believe adamantly that these points should be higher.

Initially I tried to maximize my tuning using these low crossover points with the steepest slopes I could. Now I finally seem to be getting somewhere with points in the 63hz to 80hz area. I think for my listening levels this is my best bet.


----------



## bbaccord (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried 80Hz/24 db, but when adjusting the gains for sufficient low end, it ended up overdoing and muddying the midbass. Then I tried 60Hz/24db; this allowed me to raise the gain for more low end, but now I had a "hole" between 60Hz and 80Hz (my mids don't play with much authority below 90Hz anyway). 
Finally I tried changing the slope to 12dB, and what a difference it made! Since this slope attenuates the midbass frequencies out of the sub more slowly, it gave just enough output to support the mids, while keeping the soundstage up front. I did have to play with the phase and DTA for a while to get them to integrate properly, but the time spent was worth it IMHO.

While this may not be ideal, I think it's worth a try if your mids don't quite play low enough.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I know most cars tend to have too much 45hz due to cabin gain... Just lowering that freq helps me to keep my stage up front - that is one reason why most people gets their Xover around 40hz @ 24dB... 

Please guyz try to understand what it does, play with it - this is what DIY is all about. 

Works great @ 80hz - plays with more authority, no time alignment involved. 

Hope that helps some, 
Kelvin 

PS: I have 6dBs more output from my sub than my midbasses but I never get sub localization... NEVER... That is one thing I'm pround of - other than that, I'm not yet satisfied with my audio


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

The low pass frequency is highly dependent on the drivers you are using. The lower your mids can play, the lower you can cross them.


----------



## neomsport (Nov 25, 2009)

Good post on the integration of the Bass up front and subs. I have found similar and I suspect your situation is very similar to many,
who have midbass drivers that are either smaller than 6.5 or limited excursion or FS or low Q.

I have found similar which is why having the slope be selectable can be
a great help in tuning the system for optimum bass, since the subs have little to do with midbass. 

Cheers!

Rick


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

63hz @ 18db


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

^^ although I wish I could go 70hz or so w/ 24 db instead of 80hz, oh well


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

I fine myself switching between 63hz and 80hz as I change songs? having piss poor midbass output doesn't help


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

50hz. I have a ton of sub and mid bass.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

stockley.rod said:


> I fine myself switching between 63hz and 80hz as I change songs? having piss poor midbass output doesn't help


Same thing happens to me at times, not sure what causes this, just glad I have control through my 9887! I will switch between [email protected] vs [email protected] depending on programming. I have a meager setup myself (Polk SR6500 Mids, Morel MT-23 Tweets, 12w7), no dedicated mid-bass here. My midbass is pretty solid just because I can cross those Polks off HARD with a [email protected] and having my JL time delayed properly. This really helps get the punch up front, still pretty weak compared to a mid-bass setup, but man, cubic $$$ ya know? I could for sure use more power on my front end, that would help even more, while the 1200w RMS that my modded ZPA throws at my 12w7 is more than adequate to say the least!


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

zpaguy said:


> Same thing happens to me at times, not sure what causes this, just glad I have control through my 9887! I will switch between [email protected] vs [email protected] depending on programming. I have a meager setup myself (Polk SR6500 Mids, Morel MT-23 Tweets, 12w7), no dedicated mid-bass here. My midbass is pretty solid just because I can cross those Polks off HARD with a [email protected] and having my JL time delayed properly. This really helps get the punch up front, still pretty weak compared to a mid-bass setup, but man, cubic $$$ ya know? I could for sure use more power on my front end, that would help even more, while the 1200w RMS that my modded ZPA throws at my 12w7 is more than adequate to say the least!


well your setup is much more involved then mine lol. I'm kinda new to this stuff, I bought a cheap component set (infinity) a few days after i got my car and started getting in to car audio stuff, installing for people and so on... Then i found diyma.... I been reading and learning for a year and half now trying to decide on a new front stage, when i read something new it changes everyweek lol

But depending on the song, I find I can't it sounding constant. I know with a well planed system everything should work together and you should set crossover points and more or less forget it out it.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

I have my Mpyres65 at 100hz/6db. The response at the listening position is more like 60/12.


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

For most of my listening I keep it to about 65 @ 12db, with a 12db hp @ ~ 75, and if I want to "blast" some hip hop (with a 120 rms sub lol) or something I turn them both up to around 100, with a little gap in between. I havn't tried overlapping xo's much because it seems like "too much".


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I was reading an old post on another forum where a very successful competitor recommended experimenting with a big notch crossing mids hp 160 or > and subs 
lp about 50hz.

It seems counterintuitive, but today I messed around with it on the fly using my 9887 and was surprised that it actually did seem to INCREASE up front bass. I need to get the laptop into the car and experiment with some eq in the Zapco DPN.

I hope I am on to something but it wouldn't be the first time I set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Depends on the subwoofers parameters. But most sound loud at 60hz. But then again it also depends on the enclosure, vehicle and other stuff.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

My car: I use an AudioControl 4XS for all crossovers. I can't create underlap with it. Since I'll be using Soundstream SS8's for midbass, I should be able to keep the crossoverpoint as low as 40Hz, but I will experiment with higher frequencies to check out which gives the best blend.

Xenia's van: She uses a Clarion HX-D2 so she can do what she wants. She'll use Hivi M8a midbasswoofers so it's better to keep the crossoverpoint not too low (it aren't subwoofers like the SS8's and she likes thight sound), but on the other hand, she'll use a 15" IB sub right behind her. We think a low-pass of 50Hz 18dB/oct on the sub, combined with 63Hz 12dB/oct high-pass on the midbasswoofers would be a good startingpoint.

Personally, I would never low-pass a 12" or bigger subwoofer higher than 65Hz. Any decent frontset should be able to reach 80Hz 2nd order or 63Hz 3rd order, so I don't see the need of crossing a subwoofer higher than 65Hz, unless it's in the front doors acting as sub+midbass...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

here is my 8 at 40hz. it can be done 

YouTube - Hybrid L8 at 40hz


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BigRed said:


> here is my 8 at 40hz. it can be done
> 
> YouTube - Hybrid L8 at 40hz


Showoff 

Kelvin


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

BigRed said:


> here is my 8 at 40hz. it can be done
> 
> YouTube - Hybrid L8 at 40hz


Nice vid. I think I've seen i before.
Where are the 8's mounted?

So your 15's play 40hz and down? With what slope?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

my subs play 31hz at 24db


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> my subs play 31hz at 24db


Well I hope so! Thats really not very loud at all... as a matter of fact 24db is super quiet.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

they can get loud if I want them to. its all based on your goals with your system. I have alot of cabin gain in my truck. I use it to my advantage.

what cracks me up is people want to argue about crossover points not working or putting too much on one driver, but their sub won't go to 20hz. Mine do, because I put my subs in a big a** box PORTED 

The best thing to do is try different settings. every car is different. There are no musts with this. saying 80hz is good in most cars would be ridiculous. TRY IT TRY IT TRY IT


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> they can get loud if I want them to. its all based on your goals with your system. I have alot of cabin gain in my truck. I use it to my advantage.
> 
> what cracks me up is people want to argue about crossover points not working or putting too much on one driver, but their sub won't go to 20hz. Mine do, because I put my subs in a big a** box PORTED
> 
> The best thing to do is try different settings. every car is different. There are no musts with this. saying 80hz is good in most cars would be ridiculous. TRY IT TRY IT TRY IT


While Jim's settings and my settings are about as different as night and day, I agree with his post 100%. Different settings work in different cars. Saying that 1 particular configuration works in every car is like saying 1 home setup with the same tuning/settings would work in any room. Now how funny does it sound worded that way?


----------



## PheloniusRM (Feb 13, 2010)

I have 8 inch woofers up front, [email protected] 12dB, [email protected] 12dB and a single 18 inch in the back [email protected] 24dB. 

With the 18 off the front stage sounds like a good set of full range home speakers. With the 18 on with such a low cutoff, it only serves to move the air at the frequencies that are non directional and only require movement of air. If I put the 18 cutoff higher the 30-50Hz would swamp the front soundstage.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

then turn the gain down


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

then he can not has mad dbs!


----------



## methmurda (Jan 28, 2008)

Depending on what im listening to i switch back and forth between 63 and 80 @ 18db


----------



## yischrax (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow I am honestly suprised how many people run lower than 65hz x over points take it there Is a lot of 3 way component sets used from the people who voted


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

That's definitely pretty low


----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm running 8" Kefs in the doors (3/4" baffle board and inside and outside sound deadener). I usually run them at 40hz (24db) - 2.5K with the two IB 15s LPed at 50hz (36db). This definitely gives an all "up-front" illusion that until this system I'd never experienced before. 

Sometimes I'll switch to a 50hz (18db) HP and a 63hz LP (24db) depending on the type music or if I really want to crank it,,, but I always go back to the 40/50 setting.


----------



## huuplah (Jan 25, 2010)

why so many people have 63hz lpf?
is 63 a lucky number or what? why not 64 or 62 ? 73 looks better 

i set my sub to 80 recently, because at 50-60hz it was just an extended boom somewhere in the back of my car.
kick could be felt when almost at max volume. and out rhythm booming would kill the music.

at 80hz its all tight and up front.

my comps can play as low as 50, but with 6.5" cone area, it'll never be sub bass or even bass, its midbass. and i really wish to hear someones system where sub is <50 and comps 6.5 60< ("just how instruction manual says it should be")

its the most tight bass in range of 80+ to maybe 150. why not let the biggest cone play it?

i don't disapprove anything, because im a newb, i just want to hear it.


----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

huuplah said:


> why so many people have 63hz lpf?
> is 63 a lucky number or what? why not 64 or 62 ? 73 looks better
> 
> i set my sub to 80 recently, because at 50-60hz it was just an extended boom somewhere in the back of my car.
> ...


I'm doing 63hz becuse 64hz was a little high and 62hz was a little low. What,, you can't hear the difference?



OK... it is one of my deck's LP/HP frequencies - 40, 50, 63, 80, etc. 

When I had 5.25" MB Quarts with untreated doors I had to run them and the subs at 80hz. Back then if I tried running the fronts and subs lower,, it would make it "boomy" because the fronts couldn't play any lower,, leaving a big hole in the music.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

BadSS said:


> I'm doing 63hz becuse 64hz was a little high and 62hz was a little low. What,, you can't hear the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess, without doing the math, is that 63 is half an octave between 40 and 80 so that's probably why it's so common.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> My guess, without doing the math, is that 63 is half an octave between 40 and 80 so that's probably why it's so common.


If I'm not mistaken... more like 1/3  

Kelvin


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Hmmm...I just plugged in a couple numbers and it's neither. :/ What's interesting is that 63/40 = pi/2.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

63 is between 40 and 80 on a 1/3 octave EQ.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm crossed at 315hz hp/lp


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

fitty


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

63Hz, 12db/oct


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

stockley.rod said:


> I fine myself switching between 63hz and 80hz as I change songs? having piss poor midbass output doesn't help


Man, that's gotta be annoying! Save up some $$$ and get some hoss mids up front.


----------



## audiguy (Jul 30, 2007)

43.5 at 60db/oct linear phase


----------



## dino5666 (Feb 4, 2010)

120Hz at 24db


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

~85hz/24db on the amp plus 160hz/12db on the deck. Gives it nice tight kick without any drone from bass guitars or toms. Overlaps with my mids (63hz/24db) but for some reason this works very well for me.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

redcalimp5 said:


> Man, that's gotta be annoying! Save up some $$$ and get some hoss mids up front.


Hoss? I'm unfamiliar with these. I needs to pick up a new amp then i'm gonna try some ebonys or something. being a student sucks


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

100 @ 18 with my IDQ12v2 and ID OEM mids.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

stockley.rod said:


> Hoss? I'm unfamiliar with these. I needs to pick up a new amp then i'm gonna try some ebonys or something. being a student sucks


LOL Hoss isn't a brand I was recommending. I was referring to you needed a better set of mids to handle both frequencies. 

I'd recommend Clarus C6 mids, I've been impressed with mine at 63hz/12db/oct.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

100hz

I gotta say that i'm shocked to hear so many of you setting your lp so low. I haven't even tried mine below 80 but after hearing that so many of you do I think I'll give it a shot just to see how I like it.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SQ Monte said:


> 100hz
> 
> I gotta say that i'm shocked to hear so many of you setting your lp so low. I haven't even tried mine below 80 but after hearing that so many of you do I think I'll give it a shot just to see how I like it.


Depends on how low your midbass can go cleanly. My 8's play down to 50 in the doors and the sub comes in at 40.


----------



## disturbedklownz (Feb 19, 2008)

63hz @ 18db worked good for me


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

sam3535 said:


> Depends on how low your midbass can go cleanly. My 8's play down to 50 in the doors and the sub comes in at 40.


Makes sense


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i woudln't understand why there are so many people above 65, i mean a few people sure, but do you people really like all that distorion in your bass? in all the music i listen to, 63 is the sweet spot, picks up the drum kick, and the bass lines just perfectly enough to hit and sync up with the mids with out any missing space between the two.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

eviling said:


> i woudln't understand why there are so many people above 65, i mean a few people sure, but do you people really like all that distorion in your bass? in all the music i listen to, 63 is the sweet spot, picks up the drum kick, and the bass lines just perfectly enough to hit and sync up with the mids with out any missing space between the two.


Many of us use low distortion subwoofers.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Many of us use low distortion subwoofers.


and know how to make them blend.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

[[/U]Whatb defines a low distortion sub. I'd think that o HD one
I have. 12" polk sr124 dvc maybe o was
wrong on running it so low 0.0


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

eviling said:


> i woudln't understand why there are so many people above 65, i mean a few people sure, but do you people really like all that distorion in your bass? in all the music i listen to, 63 is the sweet spot, picks up the drum kick, and the bass lines just perfectly enough to hit and sync up with the mids with out any missing space between the two.


And I can honestly say that I manage to use a 100hz @ 18dB/oct lowpass with NO, I repeat NO localization from the subwoofer. 
Also having 6dB more than the midbass. 

Everything is about install (best sub location) and EQ... 

Kelvin


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Everything is about install (best sub location) and EQ...


And taking care of rattles!


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

eviling said:


> i woudln't understand why there are so many people above 65, i mean a few people sure, but do you people really like all that distorion in your bass? in all the music i listen to, 63 is the sweet spot, picks up the drum kick, and the bass lines just perfectly enough to hit and sync up with the mids with out any missing space between the two.


what do you think distorts more a 6.5 woofer struggling to move the 7mm required to hit the 80hz tone at the volume level you want it or the 2 15's that only have to move like 2mm to achieve the same SPL?


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

eviling said:


> i woudln't understand why there are so many people above 65, i mean a few people sure, but do you people really like all that distorion in your bass? in all the music i listen to, 63 is the sweet spot, picks up the drum kick, and the bass lines just perfectly enough to hit and sync up with the mids with out any missing space between the two.


"sweet spot" is totally subjective. If that's what you like, then that's cool. To me 65hz sucks too much snap out of a sub, kick drums just become thuddy and a bit lifeless. Unless you're running insane mid-basses you're going to have a hole in the response in a vehicle moving at highway speeds. Not saying what I like is right by any means, but after trying every x-over freq I always come back to the mid-80's, I just love that openness and chest-snap that you don't get with lower x-over freqs. Adding a second x-over at 160hz just sweetened the deal for me by eliminating pretty much all of the drone that comes with a higher x-over freq. Not trying to be combative here, just thought I'd give some reasons to why I prefer higher settings.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Don't be afraid of 160Hz either. 

I really don't understand why people don't take full advantage of the fact that some subs extend well up to 200Hz or beyond, with minimal distortion. For some reason, anything above 80Hz in the car is taboo. Yet the very same people will run their midrange drivers up to 3kHz, pushing the limits of their high frequency extension, and well into the territory where beaming begins to be a problem. It makes no sense.

If your FR is going bonkers when your sub barely cracks 80Hz, then you're probably doing something wrong. The most common thing that people do wrong is they turn up the gains to get "low bass" instead of 1) using the right enclosure, or 2) using EQ and higher output equipment. Then they F up the midbass/sub interaction, which forces them to restrict the sub's bandwidth even more. It's a vicious circle.

Tuning + system design FTW.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Factory AudioControl settings. They are a tad high on the subs, but they serve me well and always have.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

After reading some od Andy W's posts, I tried to HP my mids around 100 or 160 and low pass my sub a bit lower and it's been great. No rattles in my doors is the best part and the snap is much better, better still then when I had some 8inch midbases.

Not to mention I don't find the stage to be pulled back at all.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

80hz/12db in my impala. i only have 3 points to choose from (60, 80, & 120)


still playing w/ my truck. it' so small i almost always have too much bass. 
i've got a single ten, in a reg. cab 92 ranger.
the subs about 5in. away from my right elbow.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Usually I go for 60Hz or lower, new system going in at the moment so will see how low my mids will drop and whether mounting my sub up front will integrate better at higher point.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I use to run my sub lp around 60hz 

But now have it at 90hz and you can't even tell it's in the boot with most music, only pure bass CDs make it obvious 
And still no time alignment set up on my system
In fact at 90 i get more of a bass kick


----------



## X-runner (Aug 7, 2010)

MidBass drivers limited to 50hz and sub is set one octave above (100hz.)


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm kinda set up a bit weird, but I have my front speakers HP set at 56 and my rears at 50. My sub LP is set at 125 on the DQXS, but the signal is split to 1 12" and 1 8". I used the x-overs on the amps to cut off the 12 at 80 and the 8 is running from 63 -125 with the settings on it. I couldn't begin to tell you the slopes of the cutoffs, but I really like the way it sounds.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine is set at 50hz 24db. If I set it higher the sub seems to come from the rear. At this level it is hard to tell where the sub is in my truck.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I have my sub set at 100hz @ 12db slope but it is in my front trunk


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

What every frequency my subwoofer response to the best. Every woofer is different and would do best at different frequencies.


----------



## radarcontact (Oct 28, 2010)

Sub gets <100Hz
6.5"s get >80Hz


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

40 Hz at 24 dB on my HAT L8's. I'm still playing with the enclosure though, occasionally I take them down to 31.5 Hz. I'm still trying to decide.

For me it's all about sub and mid woofer overlap.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Sub 50hz @ 36db/oct
Mid 50hz @ 24 db/oct

L/R level matched from eq from 31.5hz to 200hz. Seamless transition between mids and sub, snappy mid bass and great presence on the sub frequencies. Sets the foundation well for the rest of the sound.


----------



## Potbelly (Nov 23, 2010)

80hz @ 24 db's....


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I am still tuning my first ever car audio setup. 4 speakers + 12 inch sealed sub. At first, my crossover point was 160Hz. This was definitely not perfect. The car filled with boomy noise that didn't seem to be part of music. The source of lows was also relatively easily localized in the back of car. I consulted this thread and decided to go down to at least 80Hz. It's much better now. I might just leave it this way. I have been playing Shakira's "Poem To a Horse" over and over on my Koss PortaPro headphones and in the car, because it's representative of music I like and there is relatively clean bass guitar sound in it that can be used as a reference. I am coming to conclusion at 80Hz, except for the sound stage, the music in my car is very close to what I get through my headphones.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

My eclipse has only two practical frequencies 80hz and 63hz.
12, 18 or 24db.
So I use 80hz. 12db low pass 24db high pass.
I did try 125hz 12db high pass but was missing some bass upfront.
I tried 80hz 24db but 12db just seemed to sound better for my sealed enclosure.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Once I have installed my new 6-1/2 110watt components, provided the adequate amount of power to them, and deadened the front doors with three layers of materials I understand now that 80Hz crossover is a little too high. I played some test tones in the 20-120Hz range, and clearly, the new components play bass in the 65-120 range at least as loud as the 300watt sealed sub. Of course, listening to music provides similar impressions. Moreover, the mid-bass coming out of the sub sounds weak and sometimes even sloppy, but the +60Hz bass coming out of components sounds tight and punchy. In fact, non-audiophiles would not miss a subwoofer because these components can play down to like 35Hz, but they certainly lack subwoofer's authority playing below 60Hz. All of this experimentation suggested to me that the right crossover point for my car should be at around 60-65Hz. My HU has only 40,50,60,70, etc. so I set it at 60Hz. 12dB slope on the sub and 24dB on comps. I feel very satisfied now. Honestly, I think 80Hz crossover or higher crossover is almost certainly a result using a subwoofer to compensate for mid-bass challenged mid-woofers.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

125hz @ 12db


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

BowDown said:


> 125hz @ 12db


Haha nice

I like the lows.Mine is right around 65 Hz.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

on general aroun 60hz spending on equipment and vegicle


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

saMxp said:


> I wholeheartedly concur. I almost always shoot for something in the 40Hz-50Hz range, with as sharp a cutoff as possible. I hate the sound of midbass coming from a subwoofer.


I agree here have your system play the bulk of the sound and let the sub do just the really low bass, plus it also helps with "hiding" the sub. More non directional sound.


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

To me it depends on the music. For hip hop/rap a high pass under 80hz pretty much requires a beefy mid. 

It seems like most other genres are either less midbass heavy, and/or a less clipped (loud) original cd.

That's not to say that a lot of modern and remastered rock isn't clipped, but it somehow seems harder to bottom out with rock. Unless they reef on the kick drum.

On long road trips I'll raise the hp and lp to ensure I have enough spl to compete with 70 mph road noise. It really depends on how quiet your car is, unless you only listen parked.


----------



## biodtl (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with the others than mention if you have good mids, set it a bit lower.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

50hz @ 24db...12" SI BM MKIII sealed in .5cubes crossing up to HAT L8's in the front doors. Thinking of trying 45hz. Damn near impossible to localize. Beefy midbasses in very well damped and sealed doors helps too!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

For those that don't listen to much rap, electronic, etc. at high SPL.....I'd say go full range, no crossover.

Very rich sounding, and one less piece of electronics in the chain.

Otherwise, an ideal compromise is somewhere in the 40-60 hz range @ 12 db, IMO.


----------



## rayheatfan (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm using 67hz


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

75hz right now with stock 6.5" components in my car. When my Massive RK6's go in this week...that will likely drop a little as those suckers are beefy as hell and can get low


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Always higher than 80hz. Usually 100 to 120.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

stills said:


> 80hz/12db in my impala. i only have 3 points to choose from (60, 80, & 120)
> 
> 
> still playing w/ my truck. it' so small i almost always have too much bass.
> ...




my work truck, i run now at 200hz /18db.
i've got a single ten in a sealed box and 6.5'' coaxis'.
the sealed box and super small cabin make very high xover pnts possible.

changed amps in my, impala iirc i'm in the 90hz range( w/24db slope). i've got a single eight ported.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

My single cab S10 loves 120hz, 160 I get a bit of mid range distortion. My Blazer I run 100hz on a single WMD 10 ported. Both of these are deck cross over's at 12db per octave. In the truck I also have the punch amp's sub channel set to LP and dialed in around 160/200hz (not precise on the dial). In the Blazer the sub is ported so the Fosgate amp is set to HP and turned down to 40hz.


----------



## Maveri9720 (Apr 19, 2011)

80hz is more than enough for me.


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

70hz @ 12db


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

40 hz mang


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

90hz/18db right now. Might try it higher soon. Two AE IB15s and they sound so good in the upper frequencies. They have a punch that no 6.5" could ever reproduce. I plan to keep raising the low pass until I don't like the sound anymore. The MS8 does a great job at keeping the bass up front but it takes so long to change crossover points that I just keep putting it off.

Previously around 80hz with the two 12W6s in the bandpass. 65hz with the single W6 IB. Settled on 55hz with the Tempest X IB only because it didn't want to play any higher than that.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Scratch that last post. 120hz and sounding good.


----------



## Broxin (Jun 6, 2011)

80 hz @ 12db
my frontstage distorts much if i go lower


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

below 60 because i get funny cabin gain above that in the boot, got no proccessing power atm


----------



## coleinalaska (Apr 11, 2011)

Im @ 63 hz cant remember the slope right now. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

After further experimentation, it seems like [email protected] LPis the sweetest spot in my car. The goal is to pick a crossover point that never needs to be changed. This offered the best compromise. [email protected], some guitar sounds start sounding a little weak even with 100wrms 6.5 front components. 70Hz or [email protected] conceals the sub somewhat less and there is too much punch in some tracks. It took months to figure this one out. I never thought that integrating the sub would be so hard. Clearly, it's better to start building the system from a front stage that can play as low as possible ...though that's a challenge with 6.5 mids..


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

stills said:


> my work truck, i run now at 200hz /18db.
> i've got a single ten in a sealed box and 6.5'' coaxis'.
> the sealed box and super small cabin make very high xover pnts possible.
> 
> changed amps in my, impala iirc i'm in the 90hz range( w/24db slope). i've got a single eight ported.




now i'm doing 120hz/-6db in the truck. still trying to find the limits of new door speakers


----------



## jalba (Dec 20, 2010)

Since I have 4 subs all mounted in my 8th order bandpass box, ranging from 8"-15", I have my LP set to 250hz.


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

right now my cda-9887's crossover is sitting at 100hz @ 24db

I'm pushing a pair of 12w6v2s, mostly house and bass heavy stuff. 

my components are 6.5 JL C5 comps, 125hz @ 18db


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

jalba said:


> Since I have 4 subs all mounted in my 8th order bandpass box, ranging from 8"-15", I have my LP set to 250hz.



i'd love to see some pics of that if ya got 'em handy


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

63 hz 18 db and my ID OEM's love it. thanks Colin......


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

ou812 said:


> 63 hz 18 db and my ID OEM's love it. thanks Colin......


63Hz as a lowpass seems pretty low for a midbass driver  

Kelvin


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

Full active. Sub 0-60, midbass 60-250, midrange 325-6k and tweeter 6k up.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> 63Hz as a lowpass seems pretty low for a midbass driver
> 
> Kelvin


You know what I meant.


----------



## argetni (Jul 25, 2007)

80hz


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Finally settled on 100hz after months of experimenting.


----------



## triatletadan (Mar 17, 2009)

31.5hz


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> Finally settled on 100hz after months of experimenting.


Higher frequency sound louder than those that are very very low, the low ones are just more for shaking the **** out of cars. I like mid 60ish to 80hz on my subwoofer but wouldnt mine going upto 120hz.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Finally settled on 100hz after months of experimenting.


That's what I have always used prior to this install.
Since this time my system has adjustability, I will tinker with it starting at 100, then 80,70,60, etc...

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Currently in mid 60's


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Around 200 hz, it was around 300 but it wasn't very clean and the speakers were easy to locate so now I'm trying 200 hz with a 12 db slope.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Any reason for such a high frequency? I'm one of the ones that run higher than normal also at 100hz. Just curious as to your reasoning, what midbass you're running and how it sounds overall.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> Any reason for such a high frequency? I'm one of the ones that run higher than normal also at 100hz. Just curious as to your reasoning, what midbass you're running and how it sounds overall.


Lol, I was just being an ass. That's my midbass low pass frequency. The title didn't specify...

But assuming sub frequency, 80 Hz.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

250Hz LP IB Sub setup.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

trebor said:


> 250Hz LP IB Sub setup.


Just for conversation's sake I think you should throw your high-pass point in there too.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

fish said:


> Just for conversation's sake I think you should throw your high-pass point in there too.


That's 250Hz also, but I lowered the sub LP today. I think right now it's at 80Hz.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> Finally settled on 100hz after months of experimenting.


At what order? I am considering LP'ing my subs at 100 Hz, 4th order. Maybe a 2nd order HP at 80 Hz or 100 Hz for the front mids.


----------



## OldSchoolRF (Aug 29, 2011)

For me it's usually between 65 & 75 depending on the size of the sub and it's characteristics.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

analogrocker said:


> At what order? I am considering LP'ing my subs at 100 Hz, 4th order. Maybe a 2nd order HP at 80 Hz or 100 Hz for the front mids.


Kind of late but it's at 24db. Going to start all over when I get the Esotar 650 midbasses. I'm pretty sure I'll end up back at 95-100hz but I figure I'll start at 63hz and work my way back up slowly just to make sure I'm getting the best sound possible.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Change my vote from 100hz and higher to 63hz @ 24db on midbasses, and 63hz @ 12db on sub (for the crossover point between them).

The peerless sls's are monster midbasses. Gotta give em their due down low.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Change my vote from 100hz and higher to 63hz @ 24db on midbasses, and 63hz @ 12db on sub (for the crossover point between them).
> 
> The peerless sls's are monster midbasses. Gotta give em their due down low.



Very curious where those Planars your running are stepped off at, and how awesome do they sound with the sls?

As soon as my Zed built RA gets here my subs will sing a hole new tune, everything will be active


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

what I know of planars is that they dont play very low at all, 500hz? plus they dont take much abuse. I heard a great pair of marten logan planars once. very transparent and tough to localize, but expensive as all get out!


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

63 Hz @ 12 dB


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

sq_guru said:


> 63 Hz @ 12 dB


I just moved my XO point down to 63 @ 12 db from 80hz @ 24 db in an attempt to bring my sub stage to the front more. My mids and midbass seem to handle the lower frequencies good enough but I'm not liking it. it seems like my midbass (6x9s in the back doors) wants to localize more. 

Im thinking about putting it all back to 80hz but Ive found the RK6 comps to be pretty beefy down to 60hz and I'd hate to not take advantage of that.


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

Fricasseekid said:


> I just moved my XO point down to 63 @ 12 db from 80hz @ 24 db in an attempt to bring my sub stage to the front more. My mids and midbass seem to handle the lower frequencies good enough but I'm not liking it. it seems like my midbass (6x9s in the back doors) wants to localize more.
> 
> Im thinking about putting it all back to 80hz but Ive found the RK6 comps to be pretty beefy down to 60hz and I'd hate to not take advantage of that.


Have you tried cutting your mid-bass drivers at 24 dB / oct? If that doesn't take care of it, I would try to EQ some of the localized mid-bass out of your rear 6x9s in order to bring it up front.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

sq_guru said:


> Have you tried cutting your mid-bass drivers at 24 dB / oct? If that doesn't take care of it, I would try to EQ some of the localized mid-bass out of your rear 6x9s in order to bring it up front.


I can't work with anything greater than a 12 db slope cause I cant use my HU at the moment due to some grounding issues with my amp. I'm about to install a Mini DSP anyhow so then I'll be able to do whatever I like. 

In the meantime I hadn't wanted to raise the rear midbass xo frequency cause that would kinda defeat the whole purpose of having them (I put them in back when I had weaker mids). I still wanna leave them in, cause once I get an RTA set up I figured I could use them to strengthen weak areas in my truck transfer function and/or try some of the rear fill tricks to widen and deepen my stage.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Fricasseekid said:


> I can't work with anything greater than a 12 db slope cause I cant use my HU at the moment due to some grounding issues with my amp. I'm about to install a Mini DSP anyhow so then I'll be able to do whatever I like.
> 
> In the meantime I hadn't wanted to raise the rear midbass xo frequency cause that would kinda defeat the whole purpose of having them (I put them in back when I had weaker mids). I still wanna leave them in, cause once I get an RTA set up I figured I could use them to strengthen weak areas in my truck transfer function and/or try some of the rear fill tricks to widen and deepen my stage.


You're getting localization due to either phase or distortion... 
With a 12dB/oct slope, you're using a whole lot of Xmax = distortion 
People that were able to pull a rear mounted midbass were using 10"-12" drivers as midbass in order to keep the excursion to the minimum... 

Really, try to use a HP @ 80Hz or even 100Hz and play with the polarity of your rear midbass relative to your fronts... Nothing wrong with a high Xover point for midbasses... I use 100Hz 12dB/oct in one of my car and I don't have a problem with upfront bass. 

Kelvin


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> You're getting localization due to either phase or distortion...
> With a 12dB/oct slope, you're using a whole lot of Xmax = distortion
> People that were able to pull a rear mounted midbass were using 10"-12" drivers as midbass in order to keep the excursion to the minimum...
> 
> ...


All my speakers are in phase already, I went through that a month ago. 

Something about running my mids lower than my midbass bothers me. I guess the RK6 woofer is just a more capable driver than the CDT 6x9.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

80hz at 24db for my mids(Silver Flute 6.5's), 63hz at 18db for my sub(TC2+ AA Assassin).


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

RyanM923 said:


> 80hz at 24db for my mids(Silver Flute 6.5's), 63hz at 18db for my sub(TC2+ AA Assassin).


Holy **** man! Have not seen you on here in a while! or we frequent different places?


----------

